# Need Part Number ... Please Help



## SER_G (Feb 25, 2011)

I am looking for the bezel or finisher that goes around the fog lamps. Mine were stolen last night and I have searched the forums and internet and cannot find it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sham3l3ss (May 2, 2011)

for LH its 257-ZB700 and RH is 256-ZB700.

Parts Diagram


----------

